# Malamutes VS Huskies!



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Due to recent events, I have been forced to show people that MALAMUTES are soo much better than huskies! FIGHT THE POWER!


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I've never owned either, but I think malamutes are a lot better looking than huskies xD


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL you fool


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

HMMMMMM

proper pedigree huskies are soo much better :whistling2:


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Huskies ftw


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Nah.... I like MATCHING coloured eye balls!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe they're both stunning animals and you shouldn't pick fault...I know this is a bit of fun, but really, come on...you picked pretty much the two best looking kinds of dog there is!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Nah.... I like MATCHING coloured eye balls!


they do match :?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Maybe they're both stunning animals and you shouldn't pick fault...I know this is a bit of fun, but really, come on...you picked pretty much the two best looking kinds of dog there is!


I was having an argument with certain members on my malamute being awesome but apparently huskies are better  


Salamanda said:


> they do match :?


I thought huskies have one blue eye?:gasp:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cough*
I am rather partial to the huskies:flrt:


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> I was having an argument with certain members on my malamute being awesome but apparently huskies are better
> 
> I thought huskies have one blue eye?:gasp:


Some do! Some have brown eyes too  The bi eyed ones are the ones with two colours :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Cough*
> I am rather partial to the huskies:flrt:


Or the two girls also posting?:whistling2:



ImAly said:


> Some do! Some have brown eyes too  The bi eyed ones are the ones with two colours :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well they still fail.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Or the two girls also posting?:whistling2:


Honestly, I prefer huskies..Sorrwiii jakeyboi


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Well they still fail.


You have no evidence to back up your statement  In all fairness they're both very pretty dogs! I'd love a mal


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Your...Sorrry yours AND your sisters husky look like it is pulling the exact same face as the old english collie we have does:lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

no jake we werent fighting , i said i liked both


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

ami_j said:


> no jake we werent fighting , i said i liked both


Yep! Jai told me this too :flrt:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

No. It was a true statement. Biatch


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> No. It was a true statement. Biatch


Ye, ye... :lol2:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

I love both but my vote went to the malamute :2thumb:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I love a mixture of the two, which thankfully mine (more or less) ticks the boxes for:
I love the 'leginess' of most Huskies and their fur type - some purebred Mals are a bit too fluffy and chunky for my liking, although admittedly the latter part is due to some owners overfeeding Mals (I've seen so many overweight ones recently.)
I love the brown eyes of Mals (and some Huskies, admittedly), far prefer it than blue eyed dogs. Complete personal preference but brown eyed dogs just do it for me.

This is all going by aesthetics - as for personality, mine seems to have inherited every irksome quirk going!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

and I am gonna throw a Spanner into your Poll! lol

NORTHERN INUIT DOGS!!!!!!!!! MMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

And thats after 11 years of keeping them and currently having 13 of them ranging from 6 1/2 months to 11 years old!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> and I am gonna throw a Spanner into your Poll! lol
> 
> NORTHERN INUIT DOGS!!!!!!!!! MMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> And thats after 11 years of keeping them and currently having 13 of them ranging from 6 1/2 months to 11 years old!


jealous 
stunning dogs :mf_dribble:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ive never met a mal so I have to go for huskies

This is my best friends baby










Its not the best photo of him but he has the most amazing blue eyes 

see


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn you huskies!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

LOL

I would never have another pure breed Husky (I have 2) and I also have 2 Huskamutes.

I prefer a cross of the two but I'd pick a full mal over a full husky anyday

I don't like NU's/Tamaskan's et al at all. Odd looking dogs with ears that are disproportionate IMO. However a nice Cezch wolfdog or Saarloos would be wicked...but again some lines are very odd shapes.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Wooooo!!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Vote Mal.............

Or this puppy gets it










A treat, that is.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

FallenAngel said:


> Ive never met a mal so I have to go for huskies
> 
> This is my best friends baby
> 
> ...


beautiful I love the copper fur


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Vote Mal.............
> 
> Or this puppy gets it
> 
> ...


:flrt:








:whistling2:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

My little mixture: (when he was little.) Edit to add - those paws should've been a warning sign from the start!!










I find it mad how different 'Huskamutes' can look to each other:

This is Willit (on the right) next to a friend's Huskamute. They're the same age and (so we believe) both had Husky mums and Malamute dads.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

From what I know about crossing Mals and Huskies I'd say Willit has a pure mum and a pure dad whereas the other will have either a pure mum/dad and the other mixed or both mixed. 

First crosses are always HUUUGE...mine are 3rd and are just normal Mal size


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

i cant vote...as no breed is better than a staffie!!!!! they are the angels of the earth in my eyes, well Ducky was...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My favorite between the two is definitely the mal, but I, too, prefer the cross. I grew up with a husky/mal/wolf cross and he was the best dog ever.

Nomad


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Nomad
> image


 

OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!!
IN LOVE!!! IN LOVE!!!:flrt::flrt:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I think malamutes look a lot more stunning. Especially black and whites such as my Kia! And having full masks is even better. Malamutes do it for me, but i'm biased.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

BabyBlonde said:


> OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!!
> IN LOVE!!! IN LOVE!!!:flrt::flrt:


He was beautiful... Both in and out. So even tempered and well behaved. His only quirk was he suffered from separation anxiety and would chew mine and my little brother's stuff when he was alone. But wouldn't touch Mom or Dad's. He was very protective over his "puppies" (Ben and I) :flrt:


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I think both breeds are wonderful they both excel in many diciplines, but My preference is the siberian husky


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I love the look of both dogs but my vote goes o the husky sowwy Jake I do still love your little kia though but my sisters Kia is just cuter lol


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> I love the look of both dogs but my vote goes o the husky sowwy Jake I do still love your little kia though but my sisters Kia is just cuter lol


Sam, how could you! :|


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

the boxer hahahahaha


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> Sam, how could you! :|


I said I was sowwy Jake and I am honestly lol but I just cant vote against my sisters Kia now can I especiall after hearing her sing hte other week it was just beautiful


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

*evil stares*


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> *evil stares*


but but but you love me really


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Not no more! traitor.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

But Jake I love you still and I do like mals too so pleeeeaaaaaaassssseeeee forgive me


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> But Jake I love you still and I do like mals too so pleeeeaaaaaaassssseeeee forgive me


sammy you arent online do you not love us no more :'(


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

^ This. MEANIE!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Of course I do I just havent had the chance to sign into there as glyn keeps calling me to hold dado rail for him asit is being a real bitch to fit to the wall


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Of course I do I just havent had the chance to sign into there as glyn keeps calling me to hold dado rail for him asit is being a real bitch to fit to the wall


ok hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrry :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I am trying lol but Jake doesnt love me anymore so dont know if he wants me to


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> I am trying lol but Jake doesnt love me anymore so dont know if he wants me to


he does , we were both crying earlier cos we thought u and alex didnt love us no more


----------



## woma man (Jan 11, 2010)

*dog*

my timber wolf better:no1:


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

ImAly said:


> Some do! Some have brown eyes too  The bi eyed ones are the ones with two colours :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Heres Diesels eyes










Here's Myshka's eyes










Both are sibes


----------



## ryan123 (Mar 19, 2010)

What about a Wolfdog? They are stunning animals!


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

Here.' the bumper sticker i had made showing both sets, also had a larger one done to put across the rear window of my car


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Had to vote husky  although my fav dog is a white boxer :flrt:


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

I read a book called Barking Mad by Malamute breeder Janet Edmunds which told of the exploits of her dogs. I have had a soft spot for them since.....even though I know they are not the breed for me


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

This is again a complete personal preference thing but one thing that bugs me is when most Huskies/Mals etc. are given the 'typical' Husky themed names. Honestly, I know so many around here that are called either Blade, Ice, Kaskae, Nanook, etc. etc. It's completely just my personal bugbear and I don't mean to offend anyone with this, but it just seems so unoriginal a lot of the time. 

I actually had someone say to me the other day that Willit shouldn't be called Willit because he's a Husky/Mal and instead should have a "proper Husky name."

!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sorry but my vote went to the Huskies. Have met Emmas huskies and they were fantastic.


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

pippainnit said:


> This is again a complete personal preference thing but one thing that bugs me is when most Huskies/Mals etc. are given the 'typical' Husky themed names. Honestly, I know so many around here that are called either Blade, Ice, Kaskae, Nanook, etc. etc. It's completely just my personal bugbear and I don't mean to offend anyone with this, but it just seems so unoriginal a lot of the time.
> 
> I actually had someone say to me the other day that Willit shouldn't be called Willit because he's a Husky/Mal and instead should have a "proper Husky name."
> 
> !


i went to ;ook at a husky up for re homing and his name was "Steve".


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

never owned either, sadly 

but malamutes FTW :no1:

it sounds odd but a husky's face just looks to slender, whilst a malamute is nice and chunky and looks so huggable :flrt:
but i'd happily have both


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

U mean there diffrent? Ohwell I can't even tell, olde Tyme bullys and all mollosers win hands down! Simlez give me a Bordeaux , or neo anyday picking blankets of fur ain't for me


----------



## lunarlikes (Mar 6, 2009)

Can someone post a pic of both next to each other. Im not sure what the main trait differences in but im sure someone could tell me :blush:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

God knows what site this is, but there're a fair few pictures of different Huskies and Mals on there to give you an idea. 

There's such a variety of colours and traits within each breed though, so it can be hard to categorise them fully. 

Mine's, what I believe to be, a 1/2 and 1/2 mixture, but for all intents and purposes he looks pretty much like a fully Malamute, only with slightly ganglier legs.

I love both breeds. They're infuriatingly beautiful.


----------



## hallnaomiuk (Jun 4, 2010)

Huskys have the better temperment around other dogs, but mals have the better looks :whistling2:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I wouldn't agree with you there.....depends on the dog. I've met super friendly Mal's and very aggressive Huskies.

Remember it's the dog not the breed when it comes to aggressiveness.


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> I wouldn't agree with you there.....depends on the dog. I've met super friendly Mal's and very aggressive Huskies.
> 
> Remember it's the dog not the breed when it comes to aggressiveness.



I would say it is the owner not the dog when it comes to aggressiveness, i owned a staffy for 18 yrs, best house family dog that i ever met, Val had a shepherd for 14 yrs, great house family dog, both because they were trained to be this way, i now have 2 huskies, both great family dogs but VERY bloody stubborn.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I think there're definitely character and breed traits in different dogs but essentially it is how they're brought up which determines how much of these traits come out. Willit is infuriatingly stubborn. He has been since day one, but we've managed to work with it and find ways around it and still bring him up to be a largely obedient, well behaved dog. He is very sociable and friendly with all people and other dogs - to be honest he is the most affectionate dog I have ever had or encountered, and that's not me being biased! but likewise he has A LOT of Husky/Mal traits that I accept and respect and this is the case with the majority of breeds whereby they have personality and behavioural traits that are characteristic of the different dog breed, but I think the way they are brought up determines, largely at least, the extent to which these traits manifest themselves.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

pippainnit said:


> This is again a complete personal preference thing but one thing that bugs me is when most Huskies/Mals etc. are given the 'typical' Husky themed names. Honestly, I know so many around here that are called either Blade, Ice, Kaskae, Nanook, etc. etc. It's completely just my personal bugbear and I don't mean to offend anyone with this, but it just seems so unoriginal a lot of the time.
> 
> I actually had someone say to me the other day that Willit shouldn't be called Willit because he's a Husky/Mal and instead should have a "proper Husky name."
> 
> !


mine is called kaiser however I didnt name him his previous owner did  
I wanted to call him shadow or chance like the dogs off homeward bound :lol2: but he is used to his name so theres no point changing it.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Willit has a Leonberger friend called Kaiser. I think it's a good name to be honest. 

I know I'm very much alone in my opinion of Husky names! My OH still hasn't got used to Willit's name and it's been sixteen months.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Both beautiful dogs but the husky has had more of it's features bred in...which is why the have different coloured eyes ect.

The Alaskan Malamute gets my vote


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

cmon jakey cough the 2 quids up :lol2:


----------

